# should i be lady liberty from the purge or david bowie from labyrinth this year?



## aids-lizard (Sep 30, 2018)

need some opinions as i can't make up my mind










OR


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lady Liberty


----------



## TwichaTwich (Oct 1, 2018)

Purge for sure, 😊


----------

